# Looking for a model



## modelmanjoe86 (Apr 8, 2014)

my name is joe, i am looking for a specific model. it is a rare model. i believe its name is rollin reaper. it is not the bad medicine car from tom daniels, it is like it. it is a dragster with a hearse like c-cab. it has a skeleton with a black top hat, he has his hand on a ball shifter. the car is approx. 12 inches long when built. it has old lanterns on the cab. the box art had a castle with a moon and bats in the background. it had a long s curved driveway. it was approx made in the late 60s to early 70s. not sure who produced it. if you know any details or have it, i will pay extreme top dollar. please give me a call, my name is joe 269-673-0070 or email me [email protected]. thanks, anything is appreciated.


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

The name of the real 1:1 car is Reapers Ride. Sent you an email Joe. Jeff aka vypurr59


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Here's a shot of the Reaper's Ride:

http://koffinapparel.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/dan_and_roy_xmas.5923854_std.jpg


----------

